# FGLRX Look Out Thread



## Melcar (Jan 27, 2010)

Will be maintaining this thread for official fglrx releases.  Today 11.10 was released.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English

*User Resources*
Distro specific install guides:
http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
Bug tracker:
http://ati.cchtml.com/


----------



## Melcar (Feb 17, 2010)

10.2 is out.  AMD hasn't updated their links, so I got a direct one up.  Will change it latter.  
Ubuntu Karmic packaging scripts work fine now.  2.6.32 kernel support (since 10.1 though), but I doubt it has support for xserver1.7 yet.  
Does not work with KDE4 desktop effects :down:, and I suspect Compiz as well.  Enabling the effects causes a black screen, though the rest of the system remains responsive.
Driver also has a "new" 2D acceleration method.  Off by default since it's still in testing, but if you want to try it out, as root:


```
aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,Direct2DAccel,TRUE
```

... and restart X.  To turn it off:


```
aticonfig --del-pcs-key=DDX,Direct2DAccel
```

It's still very buggy and slow, so use it with caution.


----------



## Melcar (Feb 17, 2010)

My intent is to make a thread dedicated to tracking and discussing fglrx.


----------



## monte84 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have just recently started using linux again, some ATi driver frustrations like video tearing. FGLRX has really improved. I can actually run max AA and AF now in games like UT2004 before it struggled without AA, would sometimes dip in the 20's. Im quite impressed video tearing is gone as well. Seems fine with compiz as well.


----------



## Melcar (Mar 25, 2010)

New driver out.  Check OP.  No X.Org 7.5 support yet (support is in the 10.4 driver), but at least composition works now.  I'm also experiencing severe performance drops with Unigine Heaven with this driver.


----------



## devguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Melcar said:


> New driver out.  Check OP.  No X.Org 7.5 support yet (support is in the 10.4 driver), but at least composition works now.  I'm also experiencing severe performance drops with Unigine Heaven with this driver.



Really?  That is weird.  I just ran the Unigine Engine again and I got the "exact" same score.  However, my min FPS and max FPS went up from 14.4/67.7 to 16/70.8, respectively.  Did you try running the Unigine demo without composition turned on (just curious)?


----------



## Melcar (Mar 25, 2010)

Yup.  Same settings, same everything.
http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=profile&u=melcar-13531-6380-31587

So far only the 10.2 driver gives me good performance.  Tried 10.1, 10.3, and several 104 and 10.5 betas, and they all choke on Heaven.  Don't know what's doing it.  Need to play around some more with the drivers.


----------



## devguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's an example of my execution with 10.3 with compositing turned on.  BTW, this is actually the first time for me that I can use compositing and have 3D apps run without flicker (good job, AMD).  10.2 simply crashed X when compositing was enabled, and all preceding releases worked, but with lots of flickering.


----------



## Melcar (Jun 1, 2010)

Late update, but 10.5 is available.  Check OP.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

My HD3200M in my Thinkpad works great with the Mint 9 "proprietary" drive install.

For once I have an Ati card that works in Linux.


I'm genuinely impressed.

Does this driver support any GPU's that are not "top of the line current" like anything pre- HD series? or is Ati still throwing those users out in the cold?


----------



## Melcar (Jun 7, 2010)

R6xx onwards.  Older cards are supported by the legacy driver (9.3); just use a distro from last century and don't update your kernel/xserver .  We got the 300g driver for those chips now, so good riddance to fglrx.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 9, 2010)

yea, the base dirver had enough to do compiz just fine for me on my 4870. 10.5 nothing noticeably better than 10.4 except that Heaven 2.0/1 renders correctly now (no peformance increase however)


----------



## Melcar (Jun 17, 2010)

OP update.  New in this release is official OpenGL3.3/4.0 support and improved 2D acceleration (fixes long standing desktop composition issues).


----------



## Melcar (Jul 27, 2010)

OP update with new driver release.  Main new feature is Eyefinity support.


----------



## devguy (Jul 29, 2010)

New drivers seem to cause Unigine Heaven to crash whenever Tessellation is enabled.  Aside from that, no problems yet (I don't use Eyefinity).  I have heard this release helps full screen Flash acceleration with compositing enabled, but I haven't had a problem with that (with either my 5850 or 4870).


----------



## Melcar (Aug 26, 2010)

OP update with new driver release.


----------



## Melcar (Sep 16, 2010)

OP update with new release.


----------



## Melcar (Nov 18, 2010)

OP update with new release.


----------



## Melcar (Dec 14, 2010)

OP update.


----------



## Melcar (Jan 27, 2011)

OP update.  Tear free video, finally.


----------



## devguy (Jan 27, 2011)

AMD have come a long way with their Linux drivers.  Ever since 10.10, it has been just as easy to upgrade drivers as in Windows.  Just run the uninstall.sh script in /usr/share/ati, reboot, run installer from AMD's website, and reboot once more.

This new version is really great too.  It has the tear-free video option, and support for the 2.6.37 kernel.  I'm also getting performance improvements in Unigine Heaven.  At stock 5850 clocks, I now get about 24.4 fps with the x64 version @ 1080p with moderate tesselation (about 3fps better than 10.10).  Bump that to 875/1050 and I get 28.1 fps.  Even better is that the tear-free option doesn't appreciably hurt the fps, as I gained under 1 fps (@ 875/1050) with tear-free turned off.  Though I heard it takes more video RAM.

Also, according to the AMD website, the hd 6xxx series are supported.


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 27, 2011)

If your lodging a problem

  Include your distrobution desktop gui x org version and kernel version. 

  Helps sort the wheat from the chaffe.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 27, 2011)

Out also for Windows just go bck and choose the options
That suck because I just burned myself a dvd of installation for my mobo a copy of the original i just inserted the newest drivers and a folder on the side containing the 10.12. Damn!


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 27, 2011)

AMD Catalyst™ 11.1b hotfix: Support for AMD Radeon™ HD 6800 series graphics cards installed in a Linux® based system


----------



## Melcar (Feb 19, 2011)

OP update.


----------



## Melcar (Mar 31, 2011)

OP update.


----------



## Melcar (Apr 30, 2011)

OP update.


----------



## Melcar (May 15, 2011)

Update.


----------



## Melcar (Jun 16, 2011)

OP update with new release.


----------



## Melcar (Jul 28, 2011)

Update.


----------



## Melcar (Aug 18, 2011)

OP update.


----------



## Melcar (Oct 1, 2011)

New driver out.


----------



## Melcar (Nov 3, 2011)

OP update.


----------

